
Alien Contact Unlikely for Another 1,500 Years: Study - Jerry2
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/alien-contact-unlikely-for-another-1500-years-study/ar-AAh4O0q?li=BBnb4R7
======
mathattack
Interesting. It should be "at least another 1,500 years" as they're not saying
that anything is out there, just that it would take a while for word to reach
it.

Is broadcast TV the drivel that these races will judge us on? Or will they
interpret the destruction on violent TV as signs of war?

